# Ultimate nano?



## Ed Seeley (5 Dec 2007)

This is a great tank posted on APC.  Thought you guys might like to see it.

Rastamans tank

Scroll about halfway down and guess the size from the first photo; then carry on scrolling down...


----------



## Themuleous (5 Dec 2007)

Haha thats quality!!! I want one!


----------



## tgc (5 Dec 2007)

OMG


----------



## George Farmer (6 Dec 2007)

Cute and clever!


----------



## Matt Holbrook-Bull (6 Dec 2007)

now thats what im talkin about


----------



## Arana (6 Dec 2007)

Perfect! a pocket size tank! i could scape on the train to work in the morning


----------



## Graeme Edwards (6 Dec 2007)

Its actually quite a good scape too. Top marks fro something new and on scaing in such a small tanks, its wicked.


----------



## Themuleous (6 Dec 2007)

Who'd ever think fissidens could be a stem plant! 

Sam


----------



## Ed Seeley (6 Dec 2007)

Glad you like it guys.  So creative and as Graeme said a pretty good scape too.  Now all he needs are some fish...

I reckon day old fry will do it!!!


----------



## planter (8 Mar 2008)

Very  clever! but 'Knott' as small as these!

NANO NANO


----------



## TDI-line (8 Mar 2008)

I might forget there tanks and drink them like a shot glass....


----------



## GreenNeedle (8 Mar 2008)

Clever tanks and skilfull scaping there but a little pointless IMO.  Most likely I would knock it down the back of a table or stand on it bu accident or something.

Plus I like tanks to have a nice stocking in them.

Incidentally what would these sizer tanks be called? They are not even big enough to be Pico tanks.  Is there a new name for them?

Andy


----------



## planter (8 Mar 2008)

SuperColey1 said:
			
		

> Incidentally what would these sizer tanks be called? They are not even big enough to be Pico tanks.  Is there a new name for them?
> 
> Andy



Micro tanks  perhaps ??


----------



## nickyc (8 Mar 2008)

eds said:
			
		

> Glad you like it guys.  So creative and as Graeme said a pretty good scape too.  Now all he needs are some fish...
> 
> I reckon day old fry will do it!!!



There's pics with fry on the next page


----------



## Lisa_Perry75 (8 Mar 2008)

Femto!


----------

